

Do you use Agile Methodologies? - iterationx

Do you use Agile or some other methodology in your development?  I was in an interview yesterday, and realized I needed to look up the meaning of scrummaster.
======
robwgibbons
We use a simple Scrum model at our web development startup. I say "simple"
because we don't stick to every little detail you've read about Scrum, we just
use the major concepts, which are largely based on common sense in the first
place. It's worked out well for us and our clients.

